# Help! Is this a transgender? Male? Female?



## aaroncoon88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Buff Orpington 3 months old.
Male or female?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Rooster ...


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep, looks like a male to me. It's not even full grown, yet, and it already has quite the set of waddles and comb! Look like you've got yourself a cockerel!


----------

